# Vaporshark rDNA 40



## WHeunis (15/10/14)

http://www.vaporshark.com/rdna-preorder

New features include:

- LG 2500mah 35A 18650 Battery
- Gold plated, Spring-loaded center pin
- Integrated wireless charging, with available Micro-USB port

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie (15/10/14)

Stunning, but that price!


----------



## WHeunis (15/10/14)

Same price as the DNA30 versions, but those have now been reduced to $120.

But still... same price, with integrated wireless charging, AND a battery included...
I am very seriously thinking about pulling the trigger here...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (15/10/14)

WHeunis said:


> Same price as the DNA30 versions, but those have now been reduced to $120.
> 
> But still... same price, with integrated wireless charging, AND a battery included...
> I am very seriously thinking about pulling the trigger here...



Well, it is an original product, and all importantly -DNA. So I'm sure it will make much happy!


----------



## Armand (15/10/14)

@WHeunis, let me know what you decide to do, i'm interested to get a sharkskin or 2, and I know last time we spoke @VandaL was as well - perhaps we can split the shipping cost? On the other vaporshark thread there was a few guys enquiring about the device - perhaps a couple of us can put a bigger order in. Either way - let me know, I for one am keen.


----------



## KieranD (15/10/14)

Guys I am definitely putting an order in  
I am happy to co-ordinate a group buy for us  Would a cut off on Saturday midday be good for you guys? 
@WHeunis @Armand @VandaL


----------



## Lee (15/10/14)

KieranD said:


> Guys I am definitely putting an order in
> I am happy to co-ordinate a group buy for us  Would a cut off on Saturday midday be good for you guys?
> @WHeunis @Armand @VandaL





KieranD said:


> Guys I am definitely putting an order in
> I am happy to co-ordinate a group buy for us  Would a cut off on Saturday midday be good for you guys?
> @WHeunis @Armand @VandaL


I'm in for a rDNA & a few extra's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Armand (15/10/14)

Lee said:


> I'm in for a rDNA & a few extra's.



can i choose your extras?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lee (15/10/14)

Armand said:


> can i choose your extras?


I'm sure you guys know that kanthal doesn't work for temp control on the DNA/rDNA 40....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Armand (15/10/14)

Perhaps @ConradS , @DoC or @Gert will be interested - know they were part of the other thread.


----------



## ConradS (15/10/14)

I'm out for now, money blown


----------



## DoC (15/10/14)

I'm in on this. 

Sent from my DeLorean


----------



## VandaL (15/10/14)

The rDNA40 doesn't really interest me, I may get one sometime down the line when I check out a few reviews on how the nickle wire performs/taste in comparison to regular old kanthal, my IPV3 is in ze mail . However I'd love to get 2 black shark skins for my little DNA30


----------



## Armand (15/10/14)

I'm also in for 2 black shark skins....


----------



## VapeJedi (15/10/14)

I mite be interested. Are you talking about pre order for the new vapor shark DNA40?


----------



## KieranD (15/10/14)

Guys I will compile a list on a new thread in the morning that all good with everyone?


----------



## Lee (15/10/14)

KieranD said:


> Guys I will compile a list on a new thread in the morning that all good with everyone?


Golden!! ?


----------



## Armand (15/10/14)

please just tag us all


----------



## Richard (15/10/14)

After watching pbusardo's video on the dna40 and pending final price you can put me down for one. Now who sells non resistance wire .


----------



## andro (16/10/14)

The fact that is wireless charging ready mean u still have to buy the charger apart?


----------



## Lee (16/10/14)

andro said:


> The fact that is wireless charging ready mean u still have to buy the charger apart?


You can charge it via micro usb, or take the batteries out & charge. But if you're a fancy pants, then you buy the charging card, charging base & shark skin!


----------



## KieranD (16/10/14)

Will tag everyone in the new thread no problem  
I will work out what the pricing will be  

Just a heads up, I will work out the pricing with USPS and UPS shipping options. Hopefully we can get enough interest to get the UPS option and avoid the SAPO strike 

But the options will be put forward and the general consensus will rule  democracy FTW!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## VapeJedi (16/10/14)

Thanx @KieranD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHeunis (16/10/14)

Lee said:


> You can charge it via micro usb, or take the batteries out & charge. But if you're a fancy pants, then you buy the charging card, charging base & shark skin!



With the new DNA40 the card is already built-in.
So don't need a Sharkskin either.

Just add the charging base...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KieranD (16/10/14)

WHeunis said:


> With the new DNA40 the card is already built-in.
> So don't need a Sharkskin either.
> 
> Just add the charging base...



True but the Shark Skin is still available for protective purposes  Not needed to secure the wireless charging like the DNA30 model


----------



## andro (16/10/14)

Is this the rigth wire for temperature control?
http://www.vaporshark.com/advanced/pure-nickel-wire

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KieranD (16/10/14)

andro said:


> Is this the rigth wire for temperature control?
> http://www.vaporshark.com/advanced/pure-nickel-wire



I have asked Vapor Shark if this is the right product

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (16/10/14)

andro said:


> Is this the rigth wire for temperature control?
> http://www.vaporshark.com/advanced/pure-nickel-wire



Yes 100%

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WHeunis (16/10/14)

andro said:


> Is this the rigth wire for temperature control?
> http://www.vaporshark.com/advanced/pure-nickel-wire



Yup.
That's the stuff!


----------



## andro (16/10/14)

Does anybody has the size of the thing? Because from picture on the net all look similar and some of them are smaller than a hana mod and some the same size


----------



## KieranD (16/10/14)

andro said:


> Does anybody has the size of the thing? Because from picture on the net all look similar and some of them are smaller than a hana mod and some the same size


"Pocket Size: 3.25 x 1.67 x 1.3inches"

Basically: 8.25cm x 4.25cm x 3.30cm

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeJedi (16/10/14)

The rDNA is 8.25 x 4.24 x 2.33cm

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeJedi (16/10/14)

Sorry my thickness is for the DNA30 device


----------



## VapeJedi (16/10/14)

The extra 1cm must be the integrated wireless charging. I wonder if the regular shark skin covers will then fit


----------



## KieranD (16/10/14)

VapeJedi said:


> The extra 1cm must be the integrated wireless charging. I wonder if the regular shark skin covers will then fit


No there is a specific cover for the rDNA40 device


----------



## VapeJedi (17/10/14)

Looks like the 1.3 inches was a mistake they changed it back to 0.9 on the site


----------

